

Where can I find freelance sysadmins and developers to assist me? - moonspore

I am a sysadmin and developer, but I am starting to get busy and need some help from time to time. I want to hire someone as a freelancer to assist me with my projects once in a while and also who can explain a few things I don't fully understand. I need a few shell scripts written for automation (Linux), some help setting up and configuring some software, and also just need help with a few other little odd job things here and there as they come up. I need someone who can do development and someone who can do sysadmin (CentOS  / RHEL). I would be ok hiring one person who can do both, or multiple people, but I can't seem to find a good resource to do so.&#60;p&#62;Ideally I'd like someone affordable, competent, and somewhat available.&#60;p&#62;Does anyone know of a good place to find such people? Or have a referral?
======
semanticist
At least two of us posted looking for sysadmin work on the HN freelancer
thread! (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3914001>)

I'm big on automation using configuration management, although that's only
really beneficial (cost-wise) once you have more than two-three servers/VMs.

Drop me an email if you want to discuss it a bit more: john@semantici.st

------
caw
Besides the aforementioned virtual worker websites, you could try the monthly
freelancer thread on HN, but I don't think there's too many sysadmin types
that lurk there. It's worth a shot.

I'd be more than willing to answer some of your questions if I can, and I'd be
interested in hearing what type of work you have. My email is in my profile.

------
mootothemax
_Ideally I'd like someone affordable, competent, and somewhat available_

I'm competent at general sysadmin with CentOS, and definitely so with general
development. My freelancing doesn't leave with me huge amounts of free time,
but there's often a few hours, or a couple of days in the month.

Drop me a line, I'd be happy to discuss your requirements with you further:
tom@tbbpolska.com :)

------
ephan172
I second odesk is the way to go..But if what you need isn't too complicated I
can be your guy,I run 3 vps(s) maintaining openvpn,a django website I
developed and so on.Let me know,I have alot of time.

------
prinny
I hear good things about <http://odesk.com/>.

